# Bubble Jack?



## Salamander (Apr 8, 2009)

I got some bag seeds that were labeled bubble jack(Super Chronic), but I can't find any info on them on the internet. I'm guessing that it is a cross between bubble gum and jack herrer, not sure thou. I'm guessing 8-9 weeks flowering. Anybody got some good info em, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 12, 2009)

never heard of that strain before but i think your right about the cross that it is.  Just research both strains and it will give you a little idea of what to expect.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 12, 2009)

Salamander said:
			
		

> I got some bag seeds that were labeled bubble jack(Super Chronic), but I can't find any info on them on the internet. I'm guessing that it is a cross between bubble gum and jack herrer, not sure thou. I'm guessing 8-9 weeks flowering. Anybody got some good info em, I would greatly appreciate it.



its hard to tell the strain. it could be either of the following strains
Bubbleberry
Bubble Gum
Bubbleicious

Jack Herrer
Jack Cleaner
Jack 
Jack the riper
also most bagseed from killer bud is usually the result of a hermie in the room. so keep a close eye on them


----------



## Salamander (Apr 12, 2009)

If there was a hermie wouldn't the bag seeds be feminized? Is there a higher chance of getting a hermie from the bag seeds?


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 12, 2009)

Bagseeds could be from a male pollinating a female so they are not always from hermies.  I prefer paying for good genetics over any bagseed.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 14, 2009)

Salamander said:
			
		

> If there was a hermie wouldn't the bag seeds be feminized? Is there a higher chance of getting a hermie from the bag seeds?



in my opinion if it was killer bud and there were only a few seeds in the bag i would guess they came from a hermie. only because most people growing bomb weed to sell are usually mass producing it and are growing from clones.
they should be fems but if the plant naturally hermied. that would mean the strain carries the hermie trait. so it could be killer. 
but all the seeds i ever popped from finding bomb bag seed were female dominant hermies.  i never had any sucsess with em.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok so i am into the second week of flowering and all females. Was pretty stoked bout that. They are looking really good. If they start hermin, I just gotta look for male glands rite? Is there a certain time frame that they start showing? Or do they just randomly pop up?


----------



## 420dispensary (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi group... first post... had to sign up because i saw this topic on google!  I GROW BUBBLEJACK.... from what i understand it is a cross between bubblegum and jack herer!  

For 9 years i grown potofgold after my brother gave me a clone of bubblejack.... I have shitcanned pog and run nothing but bubblejack!  It reminds me of the yield of pot of gold or thiatanic.... but seems to to be alot danker and possibly more yield!


----------

